# Big Al's Heater



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

How reliable is the Big Al's heater?
The one here:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56996/si1318807/cl0/bigals50wattaquariumheater


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I won't use any heater except Eheim Jager. They're more expensive, but the dollar difference, even if they're 2 x the price, is not enough to risk boiling your tank. Crappy heaters are just too prone to failure and the way they fail is usually to stick in the "on" position. For the same reason, I remove or unplug my heaters in my large tanks for the summer.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you get the right size, you won't cook your fish. Any heater can fail, including Jagers. As long as it isn't too big for the tank it won't overheat it.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, but I disagree. When stuck in the "on" position, even an appropriately sized heater can heat your tank enough to kill your livestock. Yes, it can happen with any brand, but in my experience, getting a Jager makes it significantly less likely. I won't dispute that it could happen, but I've never had a defective one. When I set up a new tank, I buy a Jager, despite the fact that I have a bin full of "spare" heaters that I've gotten as part of deals.



BillD said:


> If you get the right size, you won't cook your fish. Any heater can fail, including Jagers. As long as it isn't too big for the tank it won't overheat it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heater*

i think its a hit and miss .i am a mechanic and i have put in parts in cars that were original parts and known as the "best " and they dont last long and fail prematurly , then i have also put in cheap parts and they outlast the "higher quality "parts .i think its a hit and miss i tend to pay more for stuff if i know its for something important , not a fan of using used heaters on our beloved tanks , dont mind the used heaters when u are using it for a hospital tank or a temp tank .
tom


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not a submersible header. Such design was popular dozens of years ago.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one on a QT/shrimp tank for the last few months but it hasn't been on lately because of the heat wave. It works, however it takes a while to set up since there is no numbers on the dial. You have to turn it on and then see how much it heats the water up to with a thermometer.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arc said:


> I have one on a QT/shrimp tank for the last few months but it hasn't been on lately because of the heat wave. It works, however it takes a while to set up since there is no numbers on the dial. You have to turn it on and then see how much it heats the water up to with a thermometer.


I never really use the numbers because I always use a heater that's higher than what my tank needs.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Joeee said:


> I never really use the numbers because I always use a heater that's higher than what my tank needs.


You are courting disaster doing that. An overly large heater will cycle on and off more often, which will likely lead to premature failure.
The majority of heaters I have are hang ons. Some are from the 60s and still work. Some I have serviced by cleaning the contacts, and most I have filled the space between the element and sensor with insulation.
I have one Jager, and dial is off 10 degrees and yes I know there is a way to calibrate it. It is a 50W on a 15 gallon tank and is more than adequate.
So, it's your money, but a heater that fails in the off position is rarely a serious problem, but if it is oversized and fails in the on position, it can be. the forums are full of stories of stewed fish.
You can also do what AquariAM does and buy Jagers and replace them yearly.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys does anyone of you know where to buy heater for5.5 gallon and 10 gallon for shrimp tank.thanks


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BillD said:


> You are courting disaster doing that. An overly large heater will cycle on and off more often, which will likely lead to premature failure.
> The majority of heaters I have are hang ons. Some are from the 60s and still work. Some I have serviced by cleaning the contacts, and most I have filled the space between the element and sensor with insulation.
> I have one Jager, and dial is off 10 degrees and yes I know there is a way to calibrate it. It is a 50W on a 15 gallon tank and is more than adequate.
> So, it's your money, but a heater that fails in the off position is rarely a serious problem, but if it is oversized and fails in the on position, it can be. the forums are full of stories of stewed fish.
> You can also do what AquariAM does and buy Jagers and replace them yearly.


The heater I'm using isn't "overly large" as it is a heater rated for a 40G on a 32G. I think I might switch to two 10G heaters as I never actually need my water temperature to be more than 25 degrees.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi guys does anyone of you know where to buy heater for5.5 gallon and 10 gallon for shrimp tank.thanks


You might not need a heater for them.
What shrimps are you going to keep? What is a temperature in your room?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bill, you would have a heart attack if you saw some of my holding/QT tanks. 5 Gallon tanks, 150W heaters =D

Funny, a 150W heater costs about the same as those small ones!



BillD said:


> You are courting disaster doing that. An overly large heater will cycle on and off more often, which will likely lead to premature failure.
> The majority of heaters I have are hang ons. Some are from the 60s and still work. Some I have serviced by cleaning the contacts, and most I have filled the space between the element and sensor with insulation.
> I have one Jager, and dial is off 10 degrees and yes I know there is a way to calibrate it. It is a 50W on a 15 gallon tank and is more than adequate.
> So, it's your money, but a heater that fails in the off position is rarely a serious problem, but if it is oversized and fails in the on position, it can be. the forums are full of stories of stewed fish.
> You can also do what AquariAM does and buy Jagers and replace them yearly.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

in preparation for the winter.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> in preparation for the winter.


I use a TopFin 10 heater on my tank, it works fine. As usual, I would recommend you use a thermometer or a better heater.


----------

